# بالتجربة نحو مضخم تيسلا ..!!؟؟



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

لم أكتشف بعد كيف أدرج الصور في متن الموضوع هنا لذلك حولت الموضوع إلى مرفق.


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2010)

سيد ساموك
قرأت الملف قراءة سريعة، وسأقرؤه بتمعن بإذن الله
وأنتظر التتمة
ولكن لي بعض الملاحظات
هل هذا الملف من تأليفك؟ ولو كانت الإجابة لا، فمن المؤلف؟ فحيث أنك تقول أنه تخرج على يديك 192 مهندسا محترمين، فبالتأكيد أنت تعلم أن أي ورقة بحثية تحتاج إلى بعض الديباجة في البداية، ومنها اسم المؤلف، ومكان عمله
النقطة الثانية هي المقدمة والهدف، فالمقدمة تحدثت عن تسلا وعبقريته، ثم لمحة قصيرة جدا عن الموجات، ثم محول تسلا، ثم بدأ العرض، ولم يتم ذكر الهدفق من الورقة، فهل الهدف هو عرض محول تسلا؟ ولو كان هذا هو الهدف، فكان الواجب ذكر شيئا أو شيئين عن هذا المحول وخصائصه وفوائده ومميزاته، أو أي شيء يرغبني في القراءة عن هذا المحول، ولو لم يكنن المحول نفسه هو الهدف النهائي، وكان المحول مقدمة لشيئ آخر، فكان من الواجب ذكر هذا الشيئ
على كل حال أنا في انتظار البقية
وشكرا


----------



## pic2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور*

السلام عليكم 

في انتظار قراءة الملف 

لكم جزيل الشكر ومجهود مبارك ان شاء الله. 

والسلام


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

للسيد زملكاوي:
نعم هو من تأليفي بالتأكيد، وهو ليس بحثا علميا البتة، إنما أردت -كما وعدت سابقا- أن أواكب من يريد التجريب والتعرف على عالم الطاقة الحرة والموجات التدافعية خطوة خطوة وبالتجربة حتى الوصول لبنة لبنة إلى بناء جهاز يدعى مضخم تيسلا نحصل بموجبه على طاقة خرج أعلى من طاقة الدخل بكثير (وكنت قد نوهت عنه أكثر من مرة سابقا)، مرورا بمحول تيسلا الشهير (وهو جزء من المضخم)، وأردت بذات الوقت أن أشرح الجواب على تساؤلاتك السابقة عن دارة التجاوب الحاد وكيف تنساق الإلكترونات من المحيط إلى لبوسي المكثفة.
إن الطاقة الحرة اللانهائية المحيطة بنا لن تتحول إلى كهرباء نافعة بمجرد فرك راحة الكف بل علينا أن نعرف الطريق إلى تحويلها كما أناره لنا تيسلا ومن لحقوه.


----------



## الجعفرى (12 يوليو 2010)

انا بصراحة مش فاهم حاجة 
حد يشرحلى ما معنى جهازتحويل خرجة اكبر من دخلة!!!!!


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2010)

حسنا
أعتقد أنني فهمت هذه الورقة (بصورة عامة) وفهمت الفكرة الأساسية للمحول
وأنتظر البقية
ولكني لا زلت أرغب في قراءة هذه الورقة بتمعن أكثر


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

الجعفرى قال:


> انا بصراحة مش فاهم حاجة
> حد يشرحلى ما معنى جهازتحويل خرجة اكبر من دخلة!!!!!



مضخم تيسلا هو جهاز يعتمد على التجاوب الحاد Resonance في شحن المكثفات من مصدر محدود للتيار الكهربائي ويولد عن طريق التفريغ المتلاحق المتقطع لهذه المكثفات في دوائر اهتزازية موجات ذات طبيعة خاصة نسميها أحادية المحور أو متدافعة Scalar waves تؤدي إلى استقطاب الإلكترونات الحرة في محيط الدارة وبالتالي إلى إنتاج كمية من الطاقة الكهربائية (طاقة الخرج) أكبر بكثير من الطاقة المستخدمة لتوليد هذه الأمواج الإهتزازية، بمعنى آخر هو دارة كهربائية تجاوبية تعمل بمعامل كفاءة أكبر من الواحد


----------



## م.عماد ك (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أردت التريث قليلا في التعليق لقراءة ما ستكتبه بهدوء
ولكن كلمة شكر على مجهودك لا تمنع من ورودها في موضوعك فجزاك الله كل خير وأنار بصيرتك لما فيه مصلحة الأمة 
عسى الله أن ينفع بك ويزيل الغشاوة عن قيود العقول بمفاتيح موجودة ولكن قلة من يجدها
وذاك هدى الله 
بارك الله بك


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أردت التريث قليلا في التعليق لقراءة ما ستكتبه بهدوء
> ولكن كلمة شكر على مجهودك لا تمنع من ورودها في موضوعك فجزاك الله كل خير وأنار بصيرتك لما فيه مصلحة الأمة
> عسى الله أن ينفع بك ويزيل الغشاوة عن قيود العقول بمفاتيح موجودة ولكن قلة من يجدها
> ...



وعليك سلام الله عزيزي م. عماد. 
أعتقد أن علينا فقط أن نبعد اليأس عنا فالخير لا يزال في أمتنا إلى يوم القيامة.

قد تستغرب مثلا تصريح البروفيسور كلاينمايكل رئيس جامعة كاليفورنيا الجنوبية المنشور في جريدة شيكاغو ديلي نيوز في 30 تموز 1923: إن الإختبارات تثبت أن 96% من الشعب الأمريكي (نعم ستة وتسعون!) دون المستوى المقبول لقياس الذكاء وأن 4 ملايين أمريكي فقط فوق هذا المستوى!!!
مع ذلك هناك أبحاث ومنتديات ومناقشات وكتب ومجلات متخصصة ...
كما ترى يبدو أن الأمر عام. لو قام كل منا بواجبه نحو نفسه أولا بالتثقيف والتهذيب ثم ببعض واجبه نحو الآخرين لوجدنا أن مقومات النهوض لدينا أعلى بكثير مما لدى شعوب أخرى. المثابرة والحلم (فأنا أفهم تماما مغزى أحد التساؤلات أعلاه إنما آثرت أن يكون الجواب مفيدا) أساس النجاح. أشكر وعيك وطيب مشاعرك فعلا.


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

*الخطوة الثانية نحو مضخم تيسلا*

عملا بملاحظة الأخ العزيز زملكاوي سأعرض مخططا سريعا للأعمال التجريبية التي سنقبل عليها وصولا إلى بناء مضخم تيسلا قابل للعمل وإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية المجانية:
كانت الخطوة الأولى التعرف على الشحن التجاوبي للمكثفة وظروف تفريغها المتدافع في قوس كهربائية.
الخطوة الثانية هي استخدام بطارية 12 فولت وعاكسة لتغذية الدارة وملاحظة ضآلة التيار المستهلك من البطارية.
الخطوة الثالثة هي إضافة ملف منخفض الحثية على التسلسل مع المكثفة وتحديد تردد رنينها الذاتي وإجراء بعض التغييرات على تصميم القوس الكهربائي لتحسين الإهتزاز في الدارة.
الخطوة الرابعة إبدال الكابل من البطارية إلى العاكسة (Inverter) بآخر يساوي طوله تماما ربع طول الموجة الإهتزازية واكتشاف كيف أن البطارية في هذه الحالة تصبح ذاتية الشحن.
الخطوة الخامسة إضافة ملف ثان مؤرض من الأسفل وسائب من الأعلى بجوار الدارة لاستحداث جهد فائق فيه (1 مليون فولت) مع خفض الشدة إلى بضعة ميكروأمبير مع إضافة فلتر تصحيح الصفحة (power factor correction)
الخطوة السادسة: إضافة ملف ثالث بعيدا عن الملف الثاني لرفع الشدة إلى عشرات الأمبير 
الخطوة السابعة والأخيرة استثمار الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة (240 فولت 50 هرتز) عن طريق محول ذو قلب هوائي ومقاومة كبح.

هذا ما ينتظر المهتمين من جهد فاستعينوا بالله والصبر.

أما ما يهم الخطوة الثانية فسيلزمنا بطارية 12 فولت جافة حوالي 7 أمبير ساعة وعاكسة (Inverter) استطاعة 350 واط (ولا بأس أن تكون موجة خرجها مربعة Modified sine wave فهي ستفي بالغرض).
صل العاكسة بالبطارية كالمعتاد (الموجب بالموجب) ثم صل محول النيون بمخرج العاكسة عن طريق مفتاح عادي.
ستلاحظ أن الدارة ستستمر بالعمل تماما كما كانت تعمل من التيار المنزلي وستكتشف أن البطارية المشحونة 12.7 فولت ستنخفض شحنتها إلى 12.2 فولت بعد تشغيل حوالي 2-3 ساعات.
إذا كنت تملك راسم اهتزاز (أوسيلوغراف) ستستطيع قياس جهد وشدة التيار لدى تفريغ المكثفة ورسم منحنياتها. ستكتشف أن خرج المكثفة هو تيار نبضي سريع (لايزال غير صالح لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية).

يتبع


----------



## pic2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور*

السلام عليكم

نحن في الانتظار اخي وبالتوفيق 
فقط ارغب باضافة-بعد اذن السيد ساموك- فكرة المكثفة المفتوحة على الوسط الخارجي وتجدونها في المرفق في الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207405-3.html#post1734978

والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

لا تحتاج أن تطلب إذنا أخي بيك. أضف ماشئت.
_*قال رسول الله*__* صلى الله عليه وسلم*_ 
_*تعلموا العلم ، فإن تعلمه خشية ، 
*_
_*وطلبه عبادة *_​ 
 _*ومذاكرته تسبيح ، 
*_
_*والبحث عنه جهاد، *_ 
 _*وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقة*_


----------



## م.عماد ك (12 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> لا تحتاج أن تطلب إذنا أخي بيك. أضف ماشئت.
> _*قال رسول الله*__* صلى الله عليه وسلم*_
> _*تعلموا العلم ، فإن تعلمه خشية ،
> *_
> ...



عذرا منك أخي ساموك وبارك الله بك على حرصك....و(لأجل الضرورة إضطررت أن أخرج عن الموضوع للتنبيه)بأنخلاصة حكم المحدث: رفعه غريب جدا
تعلموا العلم فإن تعلمه لله خشية وطلبه عبادة ومذاكرته تسبيح والبحث عنه جهاد وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقة 
وبذله لأهله قربة لأنه معالم الحلال والحرام ومنار سبل أهل الجنة وهو الأنيس في الوحشة والصاحب في الغربة والمحدث في الخلوة والدليل على السراء و الضراء والسلاح على الأعداء والزين عند الأخلاء

يرفع الله به أقواما فيجعلهم في الخير قادة وأئمة تقتص آثارهم ويقتدى بفعالهم وينتهى إلى رأيهم ترغب الملائكة في خلتهم وبأجنحتها تمسحهم ويستغفر لهم كل رطب ويابس وحيتان البحر وهوامه وسباع البر وأنعامه لأن العلم حياة القلوب من الجهل ومصابيح الأبصار من الظلم يبلغ العبد بالعلم منازل الأخيار والدرجات العلى في الدنيا والآخرة التفكر فيه يعدل الصيام ومدارسته تعدل القيام به توصل الأرحام وبه يعرف الحلال من الحرام وهو إمام العمل والعمل تابعه يلهمه السعداء ويحرمه الأشقياء
​الراوي: معاذ بن جبل المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/74
خلاصة حكم المحدث: رفعه غريب جدا​


----------



## ساموك (12 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز م. عماد
لا يزعجني إطلاقا (بل أرحب بذلك بقوة!) خروج أحدكم عن الموضوع إو الإضافة إليه أو طرح أي شئ يحمل برأي الطارح فائدة حتى ولو استفاد بها أو ببعض منها شخص واحد كائنا من كان. فأنت على الرحب والسعة دائما، فقد أغنيت بمشاركتك، جوزيت كل الخير.
أرأيت كم هو جميل هذا الدفع نحو العلم والحض عليه؟!! هلا اتخذنا جميعنا ذلك منهجا؟ 
أريد أن أخبرك بأمر. لقد اطلعت على كل ما يمكن الإطلاع عليه من أعمال تيسلا ومن آثاره بحكم عملي، وقد فوجئت أنه تعلم اللغة العربية (وهي لغته الخامسة) عندما كان في السابعة عشرة من عمره. كان أبوه قسيس كنيسة البلدة وكان يرغب بشدة أن يلتحق ابنه بمدرسة اللاهوت بينما كان الإبن يصر على السفر إلى فيينا لدراسة الكهرباء. لعلك لاحظت تعلقي الشديد بشخص تيسلا قبل التعلق بأعماله. إليك السر: لم أصادف في حياتي شخصا مولع بآثار العرب ويحترم تاريخهم وباعهم الطويل في الحضارة كما يفعل تيسلا!
من حسن حظ البشرية أن تيسلا كان يكتب أهم أفكاره بطريقة الألغاز العصية على الفهم متأثرا بأسلوب قدماء العرب، خصوصا جابر ابن حيان (الذي كان شديد الولع بكتاباته في الكيمياء والإكسير حتى أنه قال مرة لصديقه مارك توين الكاتب المعروف: أستاذي يرقد هناك في الشرق حيث لم تصل اكتشافاتكم!) ويقحم في مذكراته التي تسمى (الكتاب الأسود، وتقع في حوالي 700 صفحة بخط اليد الناعم) والتي اختفى أثرها بعد موته مسموما ، يقحم الكثير من أبيات الشعر باللغة الألمانية بأسلوب رمزي حالم يشبه قصائد غوته أو عمر الخيام. لقد كان يعلم كيف يخفي أمضى سلاح عن رموز الهمجية.


----------



## ساموك (13 يوليو 2010)

*الخطوة الثالثة نحو محول تيسلا*

المرفقات.

ما قصة السيرفر فأنا أحاول الدخول إلى المنتدى منذ عدة ساعات دون جدوى فتأتيني رسالة:
the connection was reset


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2010)

سيد ساموك، هلا وضعت كل الخطوات في موضوع واحد كي لا نتشتت؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يوليو 2010)

الأخ ساموك 
تم دمج المواضع لسهولة الرجوع إليهم سويا 
وتوحيد المتابعة .. 

شاكر لك بحثك .. وجهدك .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يوليو 2010)

الأخ ساموك 
هذه مواضيع توضح طريقة رفع الملفات والصور وإضافة موضوع جديد 
أرجو أن تكون ذات فائدة لك ..
وفقك الله.​ 

طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏(




12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) ​ 







شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) ​ 




السؤال تكرر >> ما هي طريقة إضافة موضوع جديد.. ‏(



12345) 
أبو الحلول​


----------



## ساموك (13 يوليو 2010)

أوافق على أن الدمج مفيد. شكرا جزيلا.

ترى دكتور محمد هل يمكن إذا تغيير العنوان ليصبح مثلا: بالتجربة نحو مضخم تيسلا ؟؟ إن أمكن لو تكرمت.


----------



## ساموك (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمعونة


----------



## ساموك (13 يوليو 2010)

*استدراك*

فاتني أن أدرج طريقة عمل الدارة في الخطوة الثالثة: عندما يكون القوس الكهربائي مفتوحا يجري شحن المكثفة







وعندما يبلغ الجهد حد إغلاق القوس بانهيار عازلية الهواء يجري تبادل الطاقة بين المكثفة والملف بطريفة اهتزازية متخامدة بتردد 159 كيلو هرتز


----------



## pic2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور*

السلام عليكم

عمل مبارك ان شاء الله 
مثال الارجوحة الذي تصوره تسلا مفيد في شرح فكرة عمل الدارة
والسلام


----------



## Humam N (14 يوليو 2010)

دكتور ساموك:
تراني سجلت بالمنتدى عشان مشاركاتك. ما شالله مايحتاج فعلا استاذ قدير وعقل جبار ماشالله..
الصراحة بغيت اسألك اذا كنت تقول الطاقة الحرة ممكن تسبب الفوضى .. كيف تقوم بنشرها هنا للكل بدون كونترول؟؟ وهل قمت من خلال عملك بتنفيذ عملي لمولد طاقة حرة ولا لأ؟؟
الرجاء المراسلة قبل لاتكمل الموضوع عندي عرض محترم يستاهله راجل محترم مثلك والسلام


----------



## Humam N (14 يوليو 2010)

دكتور لو سمحت عندي سؤال فيه نوع معين من المكثفات مجربنه وتنصحنا فيه وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

سيد ساموك
قلت في نهاية الملف الخاص بالخطوة الثالثة "أنصح بتجريب التصميمين وسأترك لك اكتشاف الفرق"، وأنا أتمنى ألا يكون هذا هو معيار إكمال الشرح، فأنا هدفي ليس صنع مولد طاقة مجانية، وإنما هدفي هو فهم الفكرة، لذا يكفيني الشرح النظري المدعم بإثباتات
كذلك، لنفس السبب، أرجو التركيز أكثر على النظرية والفكرة، وليس على الأرقام، فكثرة الأرقام تجعل الفكرة الأساسية تتوه
وشكرا


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عمل مبارك ان شاء الله
> مثال الارجوحة الذي تصوره تسلا مفيد في شرح فكرة عمل الدارة
> والسلام


صدقت. فالأرجوحة والزنبرك هما المكافئ الميكانيكي للدارات الموالفة.


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

humam n قال:


> دكتور ساموك:
> تراني سجلت بالمنتدى عشان مشاركاتك. ما شالله مايحتاج فعلا استاذ قدير وعقل جبار ماشالله..
> الصراحة بغيت اسألك اذا كنت تقول الطاقة الحرة ممكن تسبب الفوضى .. كيف تقوم بنشرها هنا للكل بدون كونترول؟؟ وهل قمت من خلال عملك بتنفيذ عملي لمولد طاقة حرة ولا لأ؟؟
> الرجاء المراسلة قبل لاتكمل الموضوع عندي عرض محترم يستاهله راجل محترم مثلك والسلام


1- أهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى ياأخي وثق أنه زاخر بالمعلومات المفيدة كما أشكر كلماتك الطيبة وإن كنت قد لا أستحفها.
2- أنا ضد الفوضى بجميع أشكالها (بما في ذلك "الخلاقة" منها)! ومضخم تيسلا كان الخطوة الأولى نحو استغلال الطاقة الحرة لكنه ليس أفضل أو أسهل الطرق إلى ذلك. أما عني، فنعم. وقد دفعت آخر فاتورة كهرباء في حياتي منذ حوالي سبعة أعوام أو أكثر بفليل.
3- أعتذر منك شديد الإعتذار لكوني لست من هواة المراسلة أبدا. هذه حقيقة. وقد يكون المنتدى الوسيلة الأنجع للتواصل. كما أنني فعلا مرتبط بعقود عمل للسنوات الخمسة القادمة. لكنني أشكر نبل قصدك من أعماقي. أرجو لك التوفيق واقبل احترامي وتحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> أما عني، فنعم. وقد دفعت آخر فاتورة كهرباء في حياتي منذ حوالي سبعة أعوام أو أكثر بفليل


ليس تكذيبا لك، ولكن لماذا لم يتم قتلك كما تنص نظرية المؤامرة؟


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

humam n قال:


> دكتور لو سمحت عندي سؤال فيه نوع معين من المكثفات مجربنه وتنصحنا فيه وشكرا


لا أعرف في أي بلد أنت ولكن ليس هناك نوع محدد بذاته. في الدارات الموالفة لا أستحسن استخدام المكثفات الأسطوانية (الملفوفة) فهي إلى جانب السعة تحمل أيضا قيمة حثية معينة تؤثر على التناغم. تجنب أيضا مكثفات البولي إيستر. تجنب مكثفات إقلاع المحركات. لا بأس بمكثفات الميكروويف. حاول تعريض المكثفة إلى أقل من الجهد المصرح فيه بـ 20%. مكثفات السيراميك جيدة والمايلار ممتازة. 
إن كنت تعني التجربة التي نحن بصددها تستطيع استخدام مكثفة "منزلية" كما يلي:
أحضر دولوا (سطل) بلاستيكيا سعة 12 ليتر وخمسة عبوات زجاجية سعة نصف ليتر (قطرميز - مرطبان) وأشبع 10ليتر من الماء بكمية كافية من ملح الطعام. إملأ المرطبانات بالماء المالح إلى 3-4 سم أدنى من الفوهة وضعها في الدولو متباعدة قليلا عن بعضها وأضف الماء المالح خارجها في الدلو حتى يتساوى مستواه في الدلو مع مستواه في المرطبانات. أغمر سلكا نحاسيا في مياه الدلو وسيكون القطب الأول. اغمر سلكا نحاسيا في مياه كل مرطبان واجدل هذه الأسلاك الخمسة مع بعض وستكون القطب الثاني للمكثفة. قس السعة بين القطبين (حوالي 12 نانو فاراد). هذه المكثفة تتحمل حتى 40 كيلوفولت.
تستطيع أيضا أن تصنع المكثفات الصفائحية أو الأنبوبية وإن أردت معونة أخرى فلا تتردد في الطلب. رعاك الله.


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ليس تكذيبا لك، ولكن لماذا لم يتم قتلك كما تنص نظرية المؤامرة؟


(ولا أعتقد أنك تستطيع فمن يعرفني يعلم أني لا أكذب أبدا مهما كانت الظروف. قد أحجم عن القول لكني إن قلت فأنا لا أكذب).
أنا لم أقرأ في نظرية المؤامرة نصا يقول بالقتل! ههه
نظرية المؤامرة شئ آخر عما تعتقدون به ولا علاقة لها بالطاقة الحرة وهي في الحقيقة عقيدة يدين بها البعض. أما في الإقتصاد، وربما كان هذا ما تعنيه، فطالما ألتزم حدود منفعتي الشخصية فأنا لا أوذي أحدا ولا أتوقع الأذى من أحد. إن الأعمار بيد الله وحده.

بالمناسبة لا نستطيع فهم كل الظواهر التي تحيط بنا بالنظرية وحدها بعيدا عن التجريب. أنا وعدت أن أواكب من يريد التجريب خطوة خطوة ولي عودة في النهاية إن شاء الله لمحاولة تفسير كل ما يكون المرء قد مر به من مشاهدات وتجارب على أساس المعروف حتى الآن من نظرية ديناميك الجاذبية فصبرا يا صديقي.


----------



## Humam N (14 يوليو 2010)

مأشكرك يا دكتور ما قصرت ... بعد في سؤال بايب النحاس مش معزول؟؟؟
والزملكاوي يا خوي بالله ما تشوش علينا نجنا ندور عملي يا خويونبغى نستفيد\


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

نعم طبعا الأنبوب غير معزول لتسهيل عملية التوليف. لذلك باعدنا بين اللفات 6 مم كافية لتحمل جهد 7 كيلوفولت.

أخي همام أعتقد أن مشاركات السيد زملكاوي يفترض ألا تزعج أحدا. إنني أرحب بها أنا على الأقل. دعونا نتعلم أن يصرح كل منا بما يدور في رأسه في جو من الإحترام المتبادل والود. أرجو أن تقبل ملاحظتي كأخ.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
لاحظت أن بعض الآي بي متماثلة لشخصيين ​ 
X= same IP as Y
Y=Same IP as X​ 
For Your Information

استطلاع: عضوية رقم 1 = عضوية رقم 2 ؟؟ لماذا تكرار العضويات للشخص الواحد ؟؟ ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8) ​


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

رفعت لكم هذا الكتاب المبسط عن الفيزياء والفلسفة

http://www.mediafire.com/?zygdxn1kzty221e

وهذا الملف للتفكر:
http://www.mediafire.com/?yynnmyxydwo1faq


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> لاحظت أن بعض الآي بي متماثلة لشخصيين ​
> x= same ip as y
> y=same ip as x​
> ...




لم أفهم قصدك؟؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> لاحظت أن بعض الآي بي متماثلة لشخصيين ​
> X= same IP as Y
> ...


 


ساموك قال:


> لم أفهم قصدك؟؟


 
كما هو واضح أخ ساموك .. 
 شخص واحد سجل بإسمين مختلفين .. 
واحد يشجع ويحفز ويلقي الأسئلة..
والآخر ...؟؟

أرجو قراءة الموضوع على الرابط .. 

استطلاع: عضوية رقم 1 = عضوية رقم 2 ؟؟ لماذا تكرار العضويات للشخص الواحد ؟؟ ‏(



12345678) 

فهو يجيبك عن قصدي.

هدانا الله والجميع للخير.​


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

لا ياسيد محمد. مكانك فقد تخطيت الحدود بهذا الإتهام الخطير. أنا مستغن عنك وعن أي منتدى يستطيع أمثالك الإفتراء على الناس. وداعا.. لن نعود.. وأرجو أن تلغي عضويتي فورا!
إن كنت تشعر أن ردي في موضوع آخر قد أساء إليك فأنا لم أقصد الإساءة إنما كتبت ما أراه وهو أنني لم أجد فيك مرجعا يقرر عن الآخرين مصير موضوع ما. ومن يمتهن العلم يجب ألا يضيره سماع الآراء بصراحة. شكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> لا ياسيد محمد. مكانك فقد تخطيت الحدود بهذا الإتهام الخطير. أنا مستغن عنك وعن أي منتدى يستطيع أمثالك الإفتراء على الناس. وداعا.. لن نعود.. وأرجو أن تلغي عضويتي فورا!


سيد ساموك
د. محمد لم يتهمك بشيئ، بل إنه حتى لم يذكر اسمي العضوين، فلماذا تأخذ الأمر على نفسك؟
يمكنك أن تستوضح منه الأمر برسالة خاصة
د. محمد ذكر حقيقة لاحظها، ومنعا للإحراج لم يذكر أسماء
وبالمناسبة، أنا أيضا لا أعرف إن كان يقصدني أنا أم لا، ولكني متأكد أن لدي عضوية واحدة فقط (أو في الواقع لي عضوية أخرى لم أستعملها منذ شهور بعيدة، ولكني أخبرت إدارة المنتدى عنها)​


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> لا ياسيد محمد. مكانك فقد تخطيت الحدود بهذا الإتهام الخطير. أنا مستغن عنك وعن أي منتدى يستطيع أمثالك الإفتراء على الناس. وداعا.. لن نعود.. وأرجو أن تلغي عضويتي فورا!
> إن كنت تشعر أن ردي في موضوع آخر قد أساء إليك فأنا لم أقصد الإساءة إنما كتبت ما أراه وهو أنني لم أجد فيك مرجعا يقرر عن الآخرين مصير موضوع ما. ومن يمتهن العلم يجب ألا يضيره سماع الآراء بصراحة. شكرا.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخ ساموك خيرا خيرا بارك الله بك ماعهدتك في مواضيعك أو مشاركاتك إلا الإتزان وأظن أن الأخ محمد حسب مشاركته لم يقصدك وكان سرده بشكل عام 
أخي في الله 
أنت بعملك وإفادة الأخرين تبتغي وجه الله فقط وإيصال العلم والمعرفة للغير وأجرك على الله وأنت من الفائزين بإذن الله تعالى
فعليك الصبر أخي ولا تبتئس وتوكل على الله ولا تدع ما بجعبتك من العلم مخبئا(يأكله العث)
فوالله أنا متابع وبجعبتي كثير والتردد يسحقني (أن أعطي ماعندي لغير أهله)
وكنت أنت من إبتديت مما شجعني على التفكير بالعدول عن ترددي وإدلاء دلوي في هذا المنتدى الكريم
فالحياة لا تستأهل جمع مافيها ........مادام الموت ينتظرنا
كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام
فصبر جميل وبالله المستعان


----------



## Humam N (15 يوليو 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله بشو زاعجنكم الرجال؟؟؟ جالس يعطي وقته لكم بلاش ويشتكي ساعات مايقدر يخش المنتدى حسب كلامه فوق والمشرف مطنش. ولا تبون واحد كت بيست من ويكبيديا احسن؟؟ ترى عندكم رسابل تتواصلون فيها ليش نسيها المشرف يوم يبغا شي؟؟ ولا كل من كان احسن عنا نحاربه لحين يفل؟ لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله.. كنا متفائلين قتلتو الامل فينا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> إن كنت تشعر أن ردي في موضوع آخر قد أساء إليك فأنا لم أقصد الإساءة شكرا.


السلام عليكم ..
تعليق على العبارة المقتبسة فقط .. 
الأخ ساموك .. 
يشهد الله .. وهذه شهادة حق يحاسبني بها المولى جل في علاه يوم يقوم الأشهاد لرب العباد ..
بانني .. لم أرى تلك العبارة التي أشرت إليها .. 
حتى أنني لم أزعج نفسي في البحث عنها .. أو فكرت في البحث عنها.. 

فلم أ ُعْـِـر الموضوع إهتماما .. 

وإن كنت قصدت الإساءة .. فأيضا لن أدخل في جدال .. 

أرجو أن تطلع على موضوعي .. 

أحب مكارم الأخلاق جهدي ...؟؟؟!!

أما موضوع الآي بي .. فإن الآي بي القديم في المشاركة إياها يستمر 
ويظل حتى وإن دخل العضو من أي موقع 
بواسطته .. أو بواسطة صديق له في دولة أخرى( آي بي جديد ).
هداني الله أولا .. وهدى الجميع.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .​


----------



## ساموك (15 يوليو 2010)

كي لا يبقى لأحدكم في ذمتي شئ:
من أراد أن يكمل بناء المضخم عليه أن يدرس بتأن وتبصر تجارب تيسلا في كولورادو Colorado springs notes (النسخة الكاملة حوالي 1100 صفحة).

زملكاوي:
الفرق بين تصميمي القوس هو الفرق بين القوس الكهربائية ARC(تيار مستمر شديد السطوع والشدة) وبين الشرارة الكهربائية Spark (تيار عالي الجهد منخفض الشدة).

م. عادل :
لو أكملت التجربة وفقا للمثال المحسوب في النص ستجد أنك حصلت على مولد كهربائي ينتج يحول الطاقة الداخلة إليه (حوالي 350 واط) إلى طاقة مفيدة باستطاعة 6.2 كيلواط. العناصر المتوفرة في السوق لا تسمح بأكثر من ذلك. لقد فهمت من مشاركة سابقة أنك مهتم بمولد باومان (تستاتيكا). أنا أشجعك على الإستمرار فيه فهو أكفأ من مضخم تيسلا وأبسط وأطول عمرا. قرص زجاجي بقطر 60 سم وأربع مكثفات سيعطيك حوالي 20 كيلواط طاقة مفيده عند 60 دورة في الدقيقة ويقلع للمرة الأولى بالتدوير بواسطة اليد ثم لا يتوقف أبدا. إنتبه فقط إلى أن العلبتين المقلوبتين أمام الدولاب (كالجرس المقلوب) تخفيان مكثفتين تحت كل منهما وليس واجدة وأن المغناطيس الدائم المطلوب صفائحي محصور بين النحاس والألمنيوم وليس نعل الفرس ومهمته أن يعمل كعتبة شيه ناقل لمعاوقة التفريغ العشوائي بين المكثفتين. مولد باومان في الحقيقة هو ما أستخدمه أنا في منزلي وأحصل منه على تيار متناوب قائم الزاية (ليس جيبي) لكن الأجهزة تعمل منه بلا مشاكل. وفقك الله.


----------



## د حسين (15 يوليو 2010)

*رجاء التوضيح*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> 
> لاحظت أن بعض الآي بي متماثلة لشخصيين ​
> ...


 
تحية حارة للدكتور محمد
لقد تابعت هذا الموضوع بعناية فائقة وأجلت المداخلة فيه حتى يكتمل ... وأنا انتظر اكتماله وتهمني النتيجة كثيرا ...
ولكن بعد هذا التوضيح عن ازدواج العضوية ... أرجو أن تبين لنا x و Y نظرا لأهمية الموضوع وخاصة ان اسماء الأعضاء هي اسماء مستعارة غير حقيقية ومجهولة للجميع وشكرا .
مع ملاحظة هامة : لماذا تحسس العضو ساموك من التنبيه رغم ان احدا لم يقصده أو يشر إليه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ؟؟؟
هل شعر ساموك بشيء يوخذه أم اراد التراجع عما بدأ به 
لقد كان كلامه منطقيا حتى آخر لحظة وكنت أنتظر الانعطاف الحاد في منطقه والذي ذكره في الأخير وهو ان الجهاز سيعطي طاقة فائضة 6 كيلو واط ( اين انحفاظ الطاقة ؟ )
يبدو ان المسلسل انقطع قبل موت البطل
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## pic2007 (15 يوليو 2010)

*لا يوجد انعطاف حاد*



د حسين قال:


> تحية حارة للدكتور محمد​
> 
> 
> لقد تابعت هذا الموضوع بعناية فائقة وأجلت المداخلة فيه حتى يكتمل ... وأنا انتظر اكتماله وتهمني النتيجة كثيرا ...
> ...


 
فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون 

اشكر الدكتور محمد على المراقبة
وحتى لانذهب بعيدا عن الموضوع الرئيسي موضوع النقاش
ولطالما وللاسف واستخدم هذا السلاح الفتاك بحق وبغير حق وصرف الانظار عن الفكرة الى شخصنتها.
افكار تسلا وتجاربه ليست بالسهولة التي يتصورها البعض
الطاقة تم سحبها من الوسط الخارجي -هل تجد هذا غريبا جدا؟-سيدي لم لاتعترض على عنفات الرياح والاشرعة وكل الطرق التي تسحب الطاقة من الوسط الخارجي؟ بحجة مخالفة القانون المزعوم؟
اعتقد جوابكم واضح فهذه الاجهزة تسحب الطاقة من الوسط الخارجي بطريقة ميكانيكية؟
سيدي سحب الطاقة من الوسط الخارجي ليس حكرا على الطريقة الميكانيكية؟ 
كنت قد اشرت الى المكثفة المفتوحة على الوسط الخارجي فهي تسحب الطاقة من الوسط الخارجي مثلها مثل العنفات والاشرعة وغيرها فقط بطريقة مختلفة طريقة كهربائية صرفة
لم يعلق او يناقش احدهم حول فكرة المكثفة المفتوحة لا تصديقا ولا تشكيكا فلم الاستمرار بطرح اراء المعلم تسلا وخصوصا انه سيدهش احدهم من غرابتها وجمالها -النظرة الكهربائية فقط-؟؟؟؟؟
فلنشعر بالتواضع قليلا فنحن امام اراء المعلم تسلا
فقبل ان ننجح ببناء مضخم تسلا يجب علينا الحصول على المؤهلات لفهم عمل المضخم ؟ والا يكون مشروعنا محكوم بالفشل منذ البداية 
ايام تسلا لاتوجد الالكترونيات لذلك مضخم تسلا اسهل بناء في ايامنا هذه وهذا ما نلاحظه كثيرا من المخترعين المعاصرين

كنت صريحا وقد عبرت عن تناقض اجده في نفسي بين نشر المعلومات وبين الاستفادة الشخصية منها بالاضافة الى الخشية من وقوعها في اياد ليست اهلا لها 
فاختلاف الرائ لايفسد للود قضية او كما يقال
احترامي للجميع

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## م.عماد ك (16 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية حارة للدكتور محمد
> لقد تابعت هذا الموضوع بعناية فائقة وأجلت المداخلة فيه حتى يكتمل ... وأنا انتظر اكتماله وتهمني النتيجة كثيرا ...
> ولكن بعد هذا التوضيح عن ازدواج العضوية ... أرجو أن تبين لنا x و y نظرا لأهمية الموضوع وخاصة ان اسماء الأعضاء هي اسماء مستعارة غير حقيقية ومجهولة للجميع وشكرا .
> مع ملاحظة هامة : لماذا تحسس العضو ساموك من التنبيه رغم ان احدا لم يقصده أو يشر إليه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ؟؟؟
> ...


ولا يزال كلامه منطقيا....... علم من علم وجهل من جهل 
الجهل بالشئ لا يعني نكرانه!


----------



## ساموك (16 يوليو 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> ولا يزال كلامه منطقيا....... علم من علم وجهل من جهل
> الجهل بالشئ لا يعني نكرانه!



[font=&quot]هل يستحق التعليق المتناقض عناء ردك أخي عماد؟؟ لقد رأى شحن 32 نانوفاراد إلى 30 كيلوفولت 100 مرة في الثانية من 350 واط (الخطوة الأولى) رآه أمرا منطقيا لأنه لم يدرك أن ذلك يعني 14.4 جول ×100 = 1440 واط فقد فاته أن الواط هو جول في الثانية !![/font]​


----------



## د حسين (17 يوليو 2010)

*أراك عدت ولم تستغن عن المنتدى*



ساموك قال:


> لا ياسيد محمد. مكانك فقد تخطيت الحدود بهذا الإتهام الخطير. أنا مستغن عنك وعن أي منتدى يستطيع أمثالك الإفتراء على الناس. وداعا.. لن نعود.. وأرجو أن تلغي عضويتي فورا!
> إن كنت تشعر أن ردي في موضوع آخر قد أساء إليك فأنا لم أقصد الإساءة إنما كتبت ما أراه وهو أنني لم أجد فيك مرجعا يقرر عن الآخرين مصير موضوع ما. ومن يمتهن العلم يجب ألا يضيره سماع الآراء بصراحة. شكرا.


 
يا سيد ساموك أراك عدت بعد وداع عنيف وبألفاظ فظة وكأن الناس أمامك دون مستواك بكثير وانك ملك الموقف وكلامك منزل وربك ومعبودك هو الأب تسلا وغير ذلك ( استميح الدكتور محمد عذرا ان انوب عنه بهذا الرد لأن السيد ساموك قد تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء )
وأعود للخدعة الكهربائية التي يتم تمريرها من خلال اغفال اهم حقيقة بالتيار الكهربائي ....
حيث ان كل تيار متناوب لايعني ان حاصل ضرب أي توتر في أية شدة يعني استطاعة ....
حيث هناك عامل جديد وهو فرق الصفحة ( أي فرق الزاوية ) وهي تعني انه يجب الضرب ب تجيب الزاوية وحين التعامد يكون التجيب صفرا والاستطاعة صفرا .. وبعد التسعين وحتى ال 270 درجة يكون التجيب سالبا أي ان الدارة تستهلك ولا تعطي استطاعة بل تستهلكها ...ولأجل ذلك استعمل راسم اشارة مهبطي (أوسيلوسكوب) بقناتين قناة للشدة وقناة للتوتر ولاحظ تعاكس المنحنين ...
يا أخي لاتخدعنا بأرقام تم اغفال عامل الاستطاعة بها ... وهنا كان قصدي في الانعطاف المنطقي حيث تم اغفال ذلك ...؟
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## pic2007 (17 يوليو 2010)

*البحث عن الخدعة...... يجب ان يكون في كل الاتجاهات*



د حسين قال:


> يا سيد ساموك أراك عدت بعد وداع عنيف وبألفاظ فظة وكأن الناس أمامك دون مستواك بكثير وانك ملك الموقف وكلامك منزل وربك ومعبودك هو الأب تسلا وغير ذلك ( استميح الدكتور محمد عذرا ان انوب عنه بهذا الرد لأن السيد ساموك قد تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء )​
> 
> وأعود للخدعة الكهربائية التي يتم تمريرها من خلال اغفال اهم حقيقة بالتيار الكهربائي ....
> حيث ان كل تيار متناوب لايعني ان حاصل ضرب أي توتر في أية شدة يعني استطاعة ....
> ...


السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل
هل تعني ان المصباح لن يضئ في حالة وجود فرق الصفحة او حالة انعدام عامل الاستطاعة؟
هل تعني ان المحرك لن يدور في هذه الحالة ايضا؟
خاض تيسلا حرب التيارات من اجل تبني التيار المتناوب فلا يعقل ان يغفل عن عامل الاستطاعة
دعني اقدم لكم عمل تسلا هذا بالشكل التالي
تسلا وجد طريقة لتحويل Reactive power (*Q*)
الى 
Real power (*P*)

طبعا معادلة Oliver Heaviside للموجات الكهربائية تكفي للاجابة لكن هل يوجد من يسمع بها اصلا؟
لاسباب سياسية تم رفض بعض اعمال هذا العالم ''For political reasons ''
اليكم الرابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Heaviside
والسلام


----------



## ساموك (17 يوليو 2010)

[font=&quot]إلى الأخ حسين:
[/font]
[font=&quot]أولا أنا أعبد الله وحده لا أشرك به شيئا ولا أحدا، لكني أقدر كثيرا من أتعلم منه أي شئ لم أكن قبله أعرفه، وقد تعلمت من تيسلا الكثير ولا أزال أتعلم. والناس جميعا أمامي أخوة أو أبناء، [/font]​ [font=&quot]ثانيا، لقد كررت نصح الجميع بلا استثناء (وأنا منهم طبعا) مخلصا لوجه الله أن يتبصروا في ما يقرؤون وما يكتبون وما يقولون. لكنك يا أخ حسين حتى بعد تكرار الملاحظة لم تتبصر في ما تقول – أو أنك لم تدرك حتى الآن عن ماذا نتحدث – فعن أي تيار متناوب تتحدث بارك الله فيك وعن أي صفحة أو صفحات؟؟ دعني أكرر: أنا قلت أن المكثفة تشحن في الدارة التي ذكرت في حال التجاوب الحاد إلى 30 كيلوفولت بل أكثر بأضعاف لو كانت قادرة على التحمل، وسعتها كما بينت في الحساب 32 نانوفاراد فتكون الطاقة المختزنة فيها نصف السعة مضروبة بمربع الجهد ولأنها تشحن وتفرغ 100 مرة في الثانية فهي تقدم 1440 واط وأنت لا تعترض على ذلك بل تستطيع التثبت منه بالتجربة (ولو شئت أرسلت لك صورة السكوب عند 200 كيلوفولت هي حدود مكثفتي). ولو كنت قد قرأت الملف الأول بعناية لكنت فهمت لماذا نصحت باستخدام محول نيون [/font]nst[font=&quot] وهو محول كما بينت لا يسمح بتجاوز التيار المستجر من الشبكة أعلى من 30 ميللي أمبير. نصحت بذلك فقط كي لا يظن المجرب خطأ أن فرق الإستطاعة الذي حصل عليه قد جرى استجراره من مصدر التيار. فهل لذلك علاقة بما تقول؟؟ أين تراني تجاوزت الخطوط الحمر؟ ثم ما علاقة فرق الصفحة بالإستطاعة التي يستهلكها المحول إذا كنا نتعامل كما نوهت مع جهد [/font]rms[font=&quot] (وهو بالتعريف الجهد المكافئ لجهد تيار مستمر يقدم لحمل ثابت نفس الإستطاعة عند شدة تيار واحدة)؟؟ وهل سمعت عن فرق صفحة يسبب ازديادا في الإستطاعة المستجرة (وهي مستثناه في مثالنا) قدره 480%؟؟ أنت تعرف ولا شك ما كان سيعنيه أمر كهذا![/font]​ [font=&quot]ثم دعني أهمس في أذنك بلطف: ما سر كراهيتك لتيسلا المسكين حتى تتهمه بالخداع وهو أمر لم يجرؤ أعداؤه على اتهامه به في ما أعلم. لقد قدم هذا الفاضل للبشرية 1280 مخترعا مسجلا، منها توليد التيار المتناوب والمحرك الكهربائي الذي تستخدمه أنت اليوم وشبكات التوزيع والمحولات الكهربائية والتحكم من بعد والمكثفات عالية الجهد وتوربين تيسلا والبطارية التي لا تنتهي والتلفزيون الملون والكاميرا التي تخترق الحواجز والراديو والتلغراف والموبايل وووو... فماذا قدمنا أنا وأنت كي نكون في موضع يسمح لنا بتسفيهه؟؟ لا أعرف أيضا لماذا تضيرك عودتي من آن لآخر فلست من من يلقون الكلمة ويسيروا. أما عن نفسي فأنا فقط أثق بمعرفتي وأبذل الكثير من الجهد في تطويرها وتحسينها وأترك للقارئ أن يقارن بين سويات المساهمات الكثيرة للأعضاء فالعين لا ترى نفسها إلا بمرآة. لا يسوؤني إطلاقا أن أتعلم منك إذا قدمت شيئا جديدا لا أعرفه.[/font]​


----------



## ساموك (18 يوليو 2010)

[font=&quot]آسف، يبدو أني فقدت جزءا من النص الأخير أعلاه فإليك البقية:[/font]​ [font=&quot]... لكني حتى الآن لم أصادف مشاركة مفيدة لك رغم أنك تعتز حتما بحرف الدال قبل لقبك الأمر الذي يحملك مسؤولية كبيرة نحو الآخرين. فمعظم مشاركاتك تخلوا كما أرى من شرح مفيد يبين لمن تنتقده كيف وأين أخطأ وكيف وأين أصاب (والدال تلزمك بالشرح فالعلم أمانة). 
[/font]
[font=&quot]ربما يكون "عصر السرعة" أو الملل من طول المشاركات كما صرحت أنت مرة هو السبب في ذلك. لكن يا أخي حاول ولو مرة أن تخرج من عصر السرعة ذاك وقدم لنا شيئا مفيدا تثاب عليه وستجد أننا جميعا سنطري عليك ونشكرك بحرارة إن أجدت أو سننتقدك بنفس الشدة إن أخفقت. ليس الأمر شخصيا فنحن لا يعرف أحدنا الآخر ، بل هو منهج العلم والمتعلمين. وكاتم العلم أحمق، كيف سنتقدم إذا أحجم كل منا عن تقديم مالديه؟ ومن سيقيم وزنا لأمتنا في التاريخ؟ قانون المصونية نسبوه زورا للافوازييه ونحن نيام. ضوء القمر تشبب به المتنبي في القرن الثالث الهجري (تكسّب الشمس منك النور طالعة... كما تكسّب منها نوره القمر) فقالو عاش غاليليو. حتى عمود المرفق (الكرانك) صعب عليهم أن ينسبوه لصاحبه الزهراوي فقيدوه ضد مجهول! [/font]​ [font=&quot]ثم بعد ذلك تأتينا أنت خالطا الأرز بالقمح، مقحما أشياء لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ومتناسيا أن تيسلا هو مبتكر التيار المتناوب ومتعدد الطور وكل "الصفحات" الأخرى التي تتحدث عنها ولا علاقة لها بموضوعنا الأساس![/font]​


----------



## د حسين (18 يوليو 2010)

*تحية الى ساموك*

عزيزي 
بعد التحية 
ارجو ان تراجع جميع مشاركاتي لتعرف انها مختصرة وبعيدة عن التعقيد و لكل مقام مقال يناسبه وتتجه نحو الأمور العملية المفيدة بعيدا عن الخرافات والأوهام .
عزيزي : يبدو من خلال ردك انك لم تفهم معنى فرق الصفحة ( ربما بسبب اختلاف بيئة التعليم فنحن في سوريا هكذا نسميها ) اما معناها فهي الزاوية الحاصلة بين شعاع قيمة التوتر وشعاع قيمة الشدة ويقابلها زمن ... مثال بسيط ان اي ارتفاع للتوتر بين طرفي اي عنصر كهربائي سيتلوه ارتفاع في الشدة بتأخير زمني يكون صفرا في المقاومات الأومية العادية وله قيمة في الملفات أو المكثفات وبما أن التيار المتناوب يرتفع فيه التوتر وينخفض باستمرار بمنحني جيبي تردده في كهرباء المدينة 50 مرة في الثانية فان شدة التيار تتبعه بتأخير زمني حسبما ذكرت ويكون عادة هذا التأخير موجبا بالنسبة للممانعة في الملف وسالبا بالنسبة للسعة في المكثف وعندما يتساويان في القيمة المطلقة وطبعا متعاكسان بالاشارة يحدث التجاوب الذي تحدت عنه حضرتك بطريقة ثانية .... وهنا ما أعنيه بمنطق المنحرف عن الحقيقة حيث انه في حال التجاوب لايمكن الاستفادة من الاستطاعة لأنه في حال التوتر موجب شكون الشدة سالبة في المنحني والعكس بالعكس ... وما يحصل من تفريغ على شكل شرارة عند انهيار العازلية بسبب ارتفاع التوتر تدريجيا تكون فيه القدرة متراكمة عبر زمن من خلال استهلاك تدريجي من المصدر (( تماما كالأرجوحة حيث ان طفلا صغيرا يستطيع ان يوصل مسافة التأرجح الى رقم كبير بشرط ان تأتي قوته الصغيرة المتتالية للتحريك بالوقت المناسب والجهة المناسبة وأي اختلال في هذين العنصرين سيؤدي الى تخامد الحركة )))
واذا حسبت بدقة (وانت شاطر بالحسابات ماشاء الله... الا اذا كنت تنقل من مترجمات ؟ ) ستجد ان طاقة الشرارة الحاصلة خلال جزء من الثانية يساوي تماما ما تم استهلاكه من مصدر التغذية لمتراكم ...وطبعا بعد اهمال الضائع ... وهذا ستجده موثقا بين سطور ماكتب تسلا وغيره من العلماء ... اخي العزيز انا لا أكره تسلا بل اقدره .. ولكنكم باستنتاجاتكم هذه (( وأخص المحركات دائمة الحركة مهما اختلف شكلها ))) قد أسأتم أشد اساءة الى انجازات تسلا العظيمة وغيره...​


----------



## icefantome (18 يوليو 2010)

تقبل شكري وامتناني على هذا الملف


----------



## pic2007 (18 يوليو 2010)

*الرجاء الاجابة ..... ..... وخصوصا من السيد د.حسين*

السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل
هل تعني ان المصباح لن يضئ في حالة وجود فرق الصفحة او حالة انعدام عامل الاستطاعة؟
هل تعني ان المحرك لن يدور في هذه الحالة ايضا؟
خاض تيسلا حرب التيارات من اجل تبني التيار المتناوب فلا يعقل ان يغفل عن عامل الاستطاعة
دعني اقدم لكم عمل تسلا هذا بالشكل التالي
تسلا وجد طريقة لتحويل Reactive power (*Q*)
الى 
Real power (*P*)

طبعا معادلة Oliver Heaviside للموجات الكهربائية تكفي للاجابة
لاسباب سياسية تم رفض بعض اعمال هذا العالم ''For political reasons ''
اليكم الرابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Heaviside
سؤال من اين يستمد الالكترون طاقته؟ الا يشكل الالكترون مثال على المحركات الدائمة الحركة؟

نقطة اخيرة
الكهرومغناطيسية الرسمية تخرق قانون الفعل ورد الفعل ولا نجد احد يعترض؟ 

والسلام


----------



## ساموك (18 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> عزيزي : يبدو من خلال ردك انك لم تفهم معنى فرق الصفحة ( ربما بسبب اختلاف بيئة التعليم فنحن في سوريا هكذا نسميها ) اما معناها فهي الزاوية الحاصلة بين شعاع قيمة التوتر وشعاع قيمة الشدة ويقابلها زمن ...
> ​


 [FONT=&quot]أقدر التغيير الذي طرأ على لهجتك أخ حسين، واسمح لي أن أعتبر ذلك مدخلا طيبا لتبادل المعرفة، وأنتهز الفرصة لتحية كل إخوتنا في سورية كما في كل أصقاع بلاد العرب.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فرق الصفحة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Phase shifting[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شائع ومفهوم. وما تقوله من أن الفولت يتقدم التيار عبر الملف ويتأخر عنه عبر المكثفة ويطابقه في الصفحة عبر المقاومة هو من أساسيات دارات التيار المتناوب ولا خلاف عليها. دعني أجمل هنا بشئ من التفصيل بعض هذه الأساسيات على سبيل الإستذكار: إن جميع قوانين دارات التيار المستمر (كقوانين أوم وكيرشهوف وطرق تحليل الدارة) ما عدا قانون جول تطبق على أي دارة للتيار المتناوب إذا أخذنا القيم الشعاعية لعناصر الدارة وكان التردد ثابتا. ومعنى أن نأخذ القيم الشعاعية هو بالضبط أن نراعي فرق الصفحة، فنكتبها إما بشكلها القطبي (مثلا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10V<60[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) أو بشكلها العقدي ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]5+j8.66 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] لنفس المثال). بمعنى آخر أننا نستعيض عن المقاومة الأومية بالمقاومة الظاهرية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Impedance[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي تتضمن الردية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Reactance[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . أما قانون القدرة (جول) فيتوزع إلى الإستطاعة الحقيقية (واط) والردية (فولت أمبير ردي) والظاهرية (فولت أمبير). [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل هذا جزء من أساسيات كهرباء المتناوب لا يغفل عنها أحد. كما لا يغفل أحد عن أن أي عنصر ردي في دارة متناوب يؤدي إلى معامل قدرة أقل من الواحد ويساوي (في حالة الموجة الجيبية فقط) تجيب فرق الصفحة بين الجهد والتيار، الأمر الذي يعني أن علينا أن نقدم تيارا أعلى للحمل كي نحقق نفس العمل.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لكن ما تغفله أنت هو أنه و بسبب الشنط الداخلي على القلب في محول النيون لا يستطيع التيار المكافئ تجاوز القيمة المحددة المعطاة (مثلا 30 ميللي أمبير). لذلك تستطيع وصل فكي محول النيون مباشرة مع بعضهما (دارة قصر) دون أن تحترق الأسلاك أو حتى تسخن! لذلك قلت سابقا أن لا علاقة لفرق الصفحة بموضوعنا المحدد هذا.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مع ذلك يستطيع الجميع أن يتأكد بالتجربة (وبالحساب إذا كان شاطرا فيه مثلي حيث أني لا أحتاج أن أنقل عن أحد) بأن الطاقة المختزنة في المكثفة هي أكبر بالتأكيد من الطاقة المتاحة من المنبع (لاحظ هنا أننا نتحدث عن جزء من دارة المضخم فقط!) ولا يمكن شرح ذلك في ضوء كهرباء التيار المتناوب الكلاسيكية بل يسهل شرحها وفهمها جدا باستخدام رياضيات الأعداد العقدية و خصائص الموجات التدافعية، كما عمل المكثفة المفتوحة التي أضافها مشكورا أخونا بيك. أود أن أؤكد أيضا على ماقاله م. عماد: الجهل بالشئ لا يتفي وجوده!
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في ما يتعلق بتيسلا أنا أوافق أن قلة في العالم استطاعت أن تفهم كل آثاره وأحمد الله أني أفهم منها الكثير ولا أسئ أبدا للمعلم![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي[/FONT]​


----------



## ساموك (18 يوليو 2010)

icefantome قال:


> تقبل شكري وامتناني على هذا الملف



أشعر أني أقوم بواجبي ولا شكر على واجب. حياك الله.


----------



## د حسين (19 يوليو 2010)

*جواب مختصر*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سيدي الفاضل
> هل تعني ان المصباح لن يضئ في حالة وجود فرق الصفحة او حالة انعدام عامل الاستطاعة؟
> هل تعني ان المحرك لن يدور في هذه الحالة ايضا؟


 
باختصار ياعزيزي بيك
ان الحوار على صفحات المنتدى لن يكون مجديا للوصول الى حل حاسم ( سواء بالابتعاد عند العجز أو كتابة ما هو مخالف لما يصل اليه اعضو .. حيث يفشل أحدهم ويكتب انه نجح ولا يمكن الفصل في ذلك . نتعمق معه فيقول أسرار ؟ وخوف من القتل من شركات النفط .. وغير ذلك )
اما مايخص السؤال : أقول نعم اذا تم التوافق المتعاكس ستجد المصباح غير مضيئ رغم وجود التوتر .... وهذا يا أخي مبدأ المرشحات او الفلاتر الالكترونية من أجل امرار الترددات المرغوبة واستبعاد الترددات الضارة أو التشويش ... حيث ان هذه الدارت الالكترونية معروفة ومطبقة في أجهزة الراديو بشكل خاص ودائما تتألف من مكثفة وملف على التفرع أو على التسلسل ) .
اما الموضوع المنطقي الآخر حول مصونية الطاقة : لم يعد قانون انحفاظ الطاقة مجرد نتائج لحسابات ميكانيكية بديهية ودقيقة .. بل أصبح حقيقة مطلقة نستخدمها كأساس ومنطلق للحسابات الأخرى وليس مجرد نتائج . وهذه الأساسيات من انحفاظ الطاقة تبنى عليها حسابات اطلاق الصواريخ والمركبات الفضائية والطيران وغيرها .. وكلها حقائق نراها ونلمسها كل يوم .... اما محرك دائم الحركة وفائض الطاقة فلم نرها حتى اللحظة رغم مرور آلاف السنين على انطلاقتها ... ودون نتائج ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## pic2007 (19 يوليو 2010)

*في البداية ..... دعنا ننطلق من وجهة النظر الرسمية*



د حسين قال:


> باختصار ياعزيزي بيك​
> 
> ان الحوار على صفحات المنتدى لن يكون مجديا للوصول الى حل حاسم ( سواء بالابتعاد عند العجز أو كتابة ما هو مخالف لما يصل اليه اعضو .. حيث يفشل أحدهم ويكتب انه نجح ولا يمكن الفصل في ذلك . نتعمق معه فيقول أسرار ؟ وخوف من القتل من شركات النفط .. وغير ذلك )
> اما مايخص السؤال : أقول نعم اذا تم التوافق المتعاكس ستجد المصباح غير مضيئ رغم وجود التوتر .... وهذا يا أخي مبدأ المرشحات او الفلاتر الالكترونية من أجل امرار الترددات المرغوبة واستبعاد الترددات الضارة أو التشويش ... حيث ان هذه الدارت الالكترونية معروفة ومطبقة في أجهزة الراديو بشكل خاص ودائما تتألف من مكثفة وملف على التفرع أو على التسلسل ) .​
> اما الموضوع المنطقي الآخر حول مصونية الطاقة : لم يعد قانون انحفاظ الطاقة مجرد نتائج لحسابات ميكانيكية بديهية ودقيقة .. بل أصبح حقيقة مطلقة نستخدمها كأساس ومنطلق للحسابات الأخرى وليس مجرد نتائج . وهذه الأساسيات من انحفاظ الطاقة تبنى عليها حسابات اطلاق الصواريخ والمركبات الفضائية والطيران وغيرها .. وكلها حقائق نراها ونلمسها كل يوم .... اما محرك دائم الحركة وفائض الطاقة فلم نرها حتى اللحظة رغم مرور آلاف السنين على انطلاقتها ... ودون نتائج ؟؟؟؟​


السلام عليكم
سيدي الفاضل 
و قبل ان نتمكن من اضافة ورقة لاحقا 
لنطلق من:
لدينا حمل يحتاج 100 واط وكما نعلم ان الاستطاعة=الجهد*التيار
فيمكننا تقديم هذه الاستطاعة بطرق مختلفة مثلا 100 واط=100فولت*1امبير او 1000 فولت*0.1 امبير او 5000 فولت * 0.02 امبير الخ........
هل هذه الطرق متكافئة؟ هل الخسارة بفعل جول هي نفسها؟
ارجو ان تجيبوا على هذا السؤال؟
والسلام.


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يوفقكم لما فيه الخير


هذا الكلام رأيته حوالى 5 مرات وكل مرة يورده صاحبه على أنه إكتشاف جديد 
والناس تدخل فى دوامه

ولا نقول إلا

الله أكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## pic2007 (19 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح*



عادل 1980 قال:


> ربنا يوفقكم لما فيه الخير
> 
> 
> هذا الكلام رأيته حوالى 5 مرات وكل مرة يورده صاحبه على أنه إكتشاف جديد
> ...


 
الله يهديني ويهديك ويهدي الجميع لما فيه الخير
سيدي
انا ما ادعيت اني اكتشفت شيئا
فلست اقول اني امثل: هنري او اوم او جول...
دعني اكرر ربما لم اكن واضحا بما فيه الكفاية: في البداية دعونا ننطلق من وجهة النظر الرسمية 

وكنا نتمنى ان تورد الاراءالتي اطلعت عليها؟

والسلام


----------



## د حسين (20 يوليو 2010)

*السيد بيك*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سيدي الفاضل
> و قبل ان نتمكن من اضافة ورقة لاحقا
> لنطلق من:
> ...


 
كلام جميل أشكرك عليه 
هذه الطرق تكون متكافئة اذا كانت مقاومة الناقل ( الأسلاك ) قليلة جدا أو مهملة ..
ولكننا بفعل جول نخسر الطاقة على شكل حرارة تتناسب مع المقاومة ومع مربع الشدة ... لذا فاننا نرفع الجهد فتنقص الشدة ( طبعا في حال ثبات الاستطاعة )اذا كان النقل لمسافات طويلة ( وبالمقابل توفير في الكلفة التأسيسية وقيمة الأسلاك )
وبالتالي الخسارة بفعل جول مختلفة
أما الخسارة التحريضية ( في حال التيار المتناوب ) فتكون نفسها لأنها مرتبط بالطول ( طبعا في حال عدم وجود ملفات )
وبالمناسبة : الاستطاعة تساوي الجهد مضروبا بالشدة (في التيار المستمر فقط )
أما في المتناوب نضرب أيضا بعامل الاستطاعة الذي هو تجيب زاوية فرق الصفحة ويتراوح بين الواحد والصفر
أرجو أن تكون الاجابة كافية حسب السؤال.... وشكرا​


----------



## pic2007 (21 يوليو 2010)

*لم لا نبحث....... عن ظروف خاصة؟؟؟*



د حسين قال:


> كلام جميل أشكرك عليه ​
> 
> هذه الطرق تكون متكافئة اذا كانت مقاومة الناقل ( الأسلاك ) قليلة جدا أو مهملة ..
> ولكننا بفعل جول نخسر الطاقة على شكل حرارة تتناسب مع المقاومة ومع مربع الشدة ... لذا فاننا نرفع الجهد فتنقص الشدة ( طبعا في حال ثبات الاستطاعة )اذا كان النقل لمسافات طويلة ( وبالمقابل توفير في الكلفة التأسيسية وقيمة الأسلاك )
> ...


السلام عليكم
جواب رائع ولكن 
لننظر الى وشيعة تسلا الحلزونية -على سبيل المثال- والتي تحمل رقم براءة اختراع us 512340 
-flat coil - 

اود ان انبه الى:
-بالنظر الى هذه التركيبة نجد انفسنا امام تركيبة المولد الاحادي القطبية لفاراداي
-حدوث ضغط او تخلخل للالكترونات اثناء مرورها بالوشيعة: على سبيل المثال الالكترونات تسير في دوائر شعاعها يزداد
عند الخروج تكون سرعة الالكترون اقل من سرعته عند الدخول وهذا يؤدي الى تراكم للالكترونات 
في الوشيعة 

فما رأيكم؟ 

والسلام.


----------



## د حسين (21 يوليو 2010)

*ماذا تريد ان تقول*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جواب رائع ولكن
> لننظر الى وشيعة تسلا الحلزونية -على سبيل المثال- والتي تحمل رقم براءة اختراع us 512340
> -flat coil -
> ...


 
تحية طيبة يا بيك
لم أفهم قصدك .... أرجو التوضيح ... وشكرا​


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة يا بيك
> لم أفهم قصدك .... أرجو التوضيح ... وشكرا​


قلت هذا الكلام مرارا
السيد بيك يتحدث بأسلوب لا يفهمه أحد
ويصر على هذا بصورة أقرب للتعمد
ونبهته لهذا أكثر من مرة، ولكنه مصر


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يوليو 2010)

هذا اقتباس لما قلته في أسلوب بيك منذ نحو 10 أيام



zamalkawi قال:


> السيد بيك لا أستطيع فهم كلامه
> فلا تفهم هل هو يتحدث باسلوب أدبي أم بأسلوب علمي
> كما أن لغته أحيانا ركيكة، وأضطر لقراءة الجملة أو العبارة عدة مرات كيف أفهم ما يريد قوله، وهذا أمر يتعلق بالأسلوب وليس بالمادة العلمية
> ويضع أشكال ضاحكة ليس لها علاقة بكلامه، مما يجعلني أتساءل هل هو يتحدث حديثا جادا أم هزليا
> ...


​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يوليو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> لا ياسيد محمد. مكانك فقد تخطيت الحدود بهذا الإتهام الخطير. أنا مستغن عنك وعن أي منتدى يستطيع أمثالك الإفتراء على الناس


بعيدا عن أي شيء
أريد فعلا أن أعرف
لماذا حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور تاريخ ميلادك المسجل على المنتدى هو 28 نوفمبر 1988
وهذا على الرغم من تنبيه الأعضاء لك لهذا الخطأ، بل وردك عليهم
هل هو خطأ؟ لو كان خطأ وانتبهت إليه، فلماذا لم تصححه؟ أي أنه في هذه الحالة خط\أ وأنت تعرف أنه خطأ وتصر على وضعه خطأ
هل هو صحيح؟ في هذه الحالة، كيف تكون أشرفت على تخرج 192 مهندسا، وتكون لديك عدة شهادات دكتوراه؟
معذرة، لا أتهمك
ولكنك تتعمد أن تجعلنا نسيء فهمك!!​


----------



## pic2007 (22 يوليو 2010)

*هذا ليس عدلا*

السلام عليكم
يا سادة 
يا كرام 
ياناس
يا محترمين 

الا يفترض بالمرء الانشغال بعيوبه بدل النظر الى عيوب الاخرين ؟ 
هل نحول النقاش الى نقاش الاشخاص بدل الافكار ؟
هل نستفز الناس لكي نحصل على الافكار ام انه فقط للتقليل من شانهم؟
هل هذا اسلوب للتعلم؟ 

الله يهديني ويهديهم 

اريد ان اضيف قول هذا :يمكن لاي كان ان يقول ماتحاولون القيام به مستحيل ويتلو بعض النصوص المقدسة -وبالمناسبة لاعلاقة لها اطلاقا بما نتحدث عنه- هذا سهل وممكن لاي كان

يفترض بمن يرفض فكرة معينة ان يكون قد اطلع عليها:ودعني اضيف يمكن للمرء مثلا يطلع على براءة الاختراع -التي ذكرناها سابقا- وبكتابة تسلا عنها ويمكن لهذا الشخص ان يعيد انشاء هذه الوشيعة وقد تفشل المحاولة؟ ولا يجدالنتائج التي توصل اليها تسلا
هل يمكننا الاستنتاج بان الاصل وهو وشيعة تسلا لاتعمل حسب ماهو موصوف في براءة الاختراع؟

هذ يعني بالتاكيد فقط ان من يحاول اعادة التجربة لا يتمتع بالمهارات اللازمة والمطلوبة لاجراء التجربة 

عودة للموضوع:
هناك النص الاصلي الخاص بتسلا يمكن الرجوع اليه
وهناك ملاحظات اشرت اليها وهى غير موجودة في النص الاصلي لتسلا انما اشار اليه البعض من العلماء 

ربما يعتقد البعض بان الاثيريين-القائلين بوجود الاثير -هم العلماء القدامى فقط دعني اشر فقط الى ان وربما اعظم عالم فيزيائي فرنسي على قيد الحياة جان بيير هو اثيري وقد كتب دفاعا عنه سنة 2002 في دورية علمية وله مساهمات متعددة منذ ذاك التاريخ وحتى الان 

الجهل بوجود الشئ لايعني نفيه كما اشار الى ذلك السيد المهندس عماد

والسلام .


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> الا يفترض بالمرء الانشغال بعيوبه بدل النظر الى عيوب الاخرين ؟
> هل نحول النقاش الى نقاش الاشخاص بدل الافكار ؟
> هل نستفز الناس لكي نحصل على الافكار ام انه فقط للتقليل من شانهم؟
> هل هذا اسلوب للتعلم؟


أولا أنا حيادي جدا في محاولة فهم ما تقولون
ثانيا أنا لم أقل أن ما تقولونه مستحيل
ثالثا أنا لم أنتقد أشخاص، بل انتقدت أسلوب عرض أفكار
تقول هل نستفز الناس للحصول على الأفكار أم للتقليل من شأنهم
أنا لم أستفز أحدا، إن كنت فهمت كلامي أنه استفزاز فهذه مشكلتك، أو أنك لا تتقبل النقد فهذه أيضا مشكلتك
أسلوبك غير مفهوم، ولست أنا الوحيد الذي قال هذا
قارن أسلوبك في العرض بأسلوب السيد ساموك وستدرك الفارق، بغض النظر عن الاتفاق مع المضمون، ولكن اسلوب عرضه متزن، اسلوب علمي، احترام القارئ، وانظر إلى أسلوبك، كلام مبهم، لا توجد معالم، لا يوجد رأس من ذيل، لا يوجد ترابط،، لا يستطيع المرؤ معرفه الهدف من الكلام، أسلوب أدبي في مواضيع علمية، لا يستطيع المرؤ تمييز الحقائق من الافتراضات من النظريات من الاستفهامات
كما أنني لا أخفي أنني مستاء من تجاهلك الإجابة عن خلفيتك العلمية وعن قراءاتك، رغم تكراري للسؤال

أما انتقادي للسيد ساموك، فهو أيضا ليس انتقادا لشخصه، وإنما انتقاد لعدم احترامه لنا، فهو مصر على ترك معلوماته على المنتدى تخبرنا بأن عمره 22 عاما، بينما يقول أنه أشرف على تخرج 192 مهندسا، فاين احترامه لنا، رغم أن تغيير تاريخ ميلاده على المنتدى لا يستغرق أكثر من دقيقة


----------



## pic2007 (23 يوليو 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أولا أنا حيادي جدا في محاولة فهم ما تقولون
> ثانيا أنا لم أقل أن ما تقولونه مستحيل
> ثالثا أنا لم أنتقد أشخاص، بل انتقدت أسلوب عرض أفكار
> تقول هل نستفز الناس للحصول على الأفكار أم للتقليل من شأنهم
> ...


السلام عليكم 
استاذي هو ابن رشد وانا ملتزم بنهجه ما استطعت 

دعني اكرر انا لم ادرس باللغة العربية والمصطلحات العربية ليست موحدة مثلنا تماما فلكل منا وطنه وبلدته وعشيرته

عودة للموضوع:
تسلا عمل على ألات خلال الفترة ماي من سنة 1891 الى 1899 تعتبر ثورة حقيقية نذكر على سبيل المثال احدها وقد عرف لاحقا بمسرع الجسيمات وقد توقف تسلا عن الكتابة في الدوريات العلمية بعد هذه الفترة تحديدا 

دعني اسال السيد زملكاوي
لقد اشرت الى فكرة المكثفة المفتوحة للمعلم تسلا ولا واحد ناقش الفكرة :
هل لتفاهتها يعني؟
هل ان الواحد يعرف ويحتفظ بذلك لنفسه؟ ام انه لشئ أخر؟
لم اورد الحسابات الخاصة بالمكثفة ؟
لماذا استمر بطرح اراء المعلم تسلا اصلا فمن يهتم؟

طبعا لايوجد من يهتم بأراء المعلم تسلا لكن يوجد من هو جاهز لقول لايمكن ومستحيل 
لم لايقول الواحد دعونا نبحث عن الافكارو المخططات وربما يكون ممكن هذا نرى البعض يسارع بالفتوى فلم؟
لا ادري نصف العلم كما قيل فلم التسرع واصدار الاحكام وبدون ان نسمع حتى بالفكرة ؟
بالمناسبة فانا ارى ان كل انسان له دور ويمكنه القيام به 

على العكس تماما فانا سعيد كون السيد ساموك-ولا اعرف معناها بالمناسبة ولا معنى زمكاوي فربما يعني كرة القدم او محل سكن او اسم مسلسل الزملكاوي ولا اعرف اي الحلقات تمثل عندها- افضل مني في الاسلوب فهذا يعني لي اني وجدت من اتعلم منه وحتى اني مستعد للتعلم منك انت اذا قدمت جديدا 

استخدمت اشكالا ضاحكة كفواصل واشارة البعض اعتبر ذلك غير جدية 

ما المانع من استخدام مثلا :30: كفواصل وللاشارة الى المحاور الاساسية 
كل هذا يشير الى الجمود فقط فاللغة اساسا وسيلة للتفاهم وليست غاية في حد ذاتها 

في الواقع مازلت طالبا للعلم ولم ولن اتخرج ابدا وكل وقتي للعلم اخصص وقتا لقراءة القدامى اللذين اناروا لنا الطريق ووقت للمحدثين 

نقطة اخيرة : عند الحديث عن الطاقة يجب الحذر لانه من الممكن استخدامها للخير ويمكن ايضا استخدامها للشر الامر عائد لنا 

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> استاذي هو ابن رشد وانا ملتزم بنهجه ما استطعت


كالعادة، عبارة بدون أي سياق، ولا تؤدي إلا إلى تشتيت القارئ
فأنت تلقي بالعبارات على اعتبار أنها حقائق مسلم بها، ولا تضعها في أي سياق
فليس الكل قرأ لابن رشد أو يعرف مدرسته التي تلتزم بها!!




pic2007 قال:


> دعني اكرر انا لم ادرس باللغة العربية والمصطلحات العربية ليست موحدة مثلنا تماما فلكل منا وطنه وبلدته وعشيرته


المشكلة ليست في المصطلحات، المشكلة في أسلوب الطرح
مرة أخرى ارجع لأسلوب سيد ساموك وستدرك الفارق



pic2007 قال:


> دعني اسال السيد زملكاوي
> لقد اشرت الى فكرة المكثفة المفتوحة للمعلم تسلا ولا واحد ناقش الفكرة :
> هل لتفاهتها يعني؟
> هل ان الواحد يعرف ويحتفظ بذلك لنفسه؟ ام انه لشئ أخر؟
> ...


أين وضعتها؟ في الموضوع ذو العنوان لا يوجد قانون باسم حفظ الطاقة؟ هذا الموضوع الذي لم يتفاعل أحد معك فيه بسبب أسلوب طرحه؟ ألم أذكر لك في هذا الموضوع صراحة على أن أسلوب طرحك للموضوع لا يشجع أحدا على التفاعل؟؟ فلماذا تلوم الناس على عدم نقاشهم في فكرة مطروحة في موضوع غير مشجع على النقاش أساسا
أما النقطة الأخرى، فهي كيف كيف ذكرتها؟ أفي هذه الورقة المكتوبة بخط سيئ وبها رسومات غير واضحة؟؟ فكيف تتوقع التفاعل!!



pic2007 قال:


> ولا اعرف معناها بالمناسبة ولا معنى زمكاوي فربما يعني كرة القدم او محل سكن او اسم مسلسل الزملكاوي ولا اعرف اي الحلقات تمثل عندها


مرة أخرى، كالعادة، خروج عن السياق وتشتيت القارئ بعبارات غير مفهومة، وغير معروف سبب وضعها هنا أساسا



pic2007 قال:


> استخدمت اشكالا ضاحكة كفواصل واشارة البعض اعتبر ذلك غير جدية


المسألة ليست الجدية من عدمها، ولكن الأشكال الضاحكة هي لغة تستعمل لتقوية المعنى وتوضيحه، مثلها مثل تعبيرات الوجه، وحيث أننا لا نرى بعضنا البعض، فنستعمل أحيانا هذه الوجوه الضاحكة بتقوية المعنى
فمثلا :20: تعني أتفق معك وأوافق على كلامك، أو للتعبير عن الإعداب بشيئ ما
:75:تعني السعادة والبهجة، أو تعني الضحك
:60:تعني الاستعداد للقتال
:85:تعني القراءة والطلاع
:8: تعني الدهشة
:11:تعني طلب المساعدة
وهكذا
لذا فعندما تضع وجوه ضاحكة أو وجوه تعبيرية خارجة عن السياق، فهذا يشتت القارئ، ويجعلني أقرأ العبارة عدة مرات لأعرف لماذا تذكر عبارة علمية وتضحك بعدها مثلا وأحاول ربط هذا بالسياق
أما استعمالك لها كفواصل فهذا استعمال غريب لا يستعمله الناس عادة، خصوصا مع وجود رموز معروفة للفواصل!!



pic2007 قال:


> في الواقع مازلت طالبا للعلم ولم ولن اتخرج ابدا وكل وقتي للعلم اخصص وقتا لقراءة القدامى اللذين اناروا لنا الطريق ووقت للمحدثين


كاعادة، إجابة مبهمة، وتجاهل للسؤال المطروح



pic2007 قال:


> نقطة اخيرة : عند الحديث عن الطاقة يجب الحذر لانه من الممكن استخدامها للخير ويمكن ايضا استخدامها للشر الامر عائد لنا


كالعادة، عبارة غريبة عن السياق، ولا علاقة لها بالموضوع
​


----------



## zamalkawi (23 يوليو 2010)

بالمناسبة
أنا من أنصار عدم التشتت وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع الأساسي
كل ما أريده من الخمس مشاركات الأخيرة لي بالإضافة إلى هذه المشاركة، أن يحسن السيد بيك من أسلوب طرحه للمواضيع
حتى نستطيع التفاعل جميعا
وهذا الكلام أوجهه للكل بما فيهم نفسي وسيد ساموك (رغم مهارته الواضحة في العرض) ود. حسين وعماد ك.، وكلنا
مهارة العرض تطلب مجهودا كما أنها مهارة لا يجيدها الجميع، ولكنها من المهارات التي لو تحلى بها الإنسان ستفيده كثيرا في حياته العملية والخاصة أيضا!
فلنعتبر مشاركاتنا هنا في هذا الملتقى تمرين على هذه المهارة، رغم أنها تتطلب جهدا إضافيا
وفي النهاية هذا التمرين يصب في مصلحتنا جميعا، حيث سنتواصل هنا بصورة أفضل
أعتذر لخروجي عن الموضوع الأساسي، وأعتذر لأي فرد، خصوصا سيد بيك، قد يفهم أنني أستفزه أو أهينه، فهذا، والله يعلم، ليس قصدي أبدا


----------



## pic2007 (23 يوليو 2010)

*الاعتذار مقبول ......*



zamalkawi قال:


> أين وضعتها؟ في الموضوع ذو العنوان لا يوجد قانون باسم حفظ الطاقة؟ هذا الموضوع الذي لم يتفاعل أحد معك فيه بسبب أسلوب طرحه؟ ألم أذكر لك في هذا الموضوع صراحة على أن أسلوب طرحك للموضوع لا يشجع أحدا على التفاعل؟؟ فلماذا تلوم الناس على عدم نقاشهم في فكرة مطروحة في موضوع غير مشجع على النقاش أساسا
> أما النقطة الأخرى، فهي كيف كيف ذكرتها؟ أفي هذه الورقة المكتوبة بخط سيئ وبها رسومات غير واضحة؟؟ فكيف تتوقع التفاعل!!​
> 
> كالعادة، عبارة غريبة عن السياق، ولا علاقة لها بالموضوع​


السلام عليكم 
انا لم اكتب موضوع بعنوان: لا يوجد قانون باسم حفظ الطاقة؟ 
انا كتبت موضوع بعنوان: *لا يوجد قانون اسمه مصونية العمل في الفيزياء؟ ولنا مع الطاقة شأن* 
الفرق بين العبارتين واضح من الناحيتن اللغوية والميكانيكية 

النقطة الاخيرة 
وهي لزوم الحذر عند الحديث عن الطاقة لا تخفى الا على .....
تعني ان اصحاب النوايا السيئة يمكنها صنع مسدس يعمل بواسطة موجة تسلا:النتيجة سلاح فتاك والطب الشرعي لايملك الاجهزة المناسبة للكشف عن سبب الوفاة 

والسلام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2011)

....................................


----------

